# 9-30-04



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Hit the river yesterday. Hard to get shad, caught a 10" bluecat on a skipjack rig. Caught 2-3 drums, one channelcat, one bluecat, one flathead. None of the cats were over 9-10#, maybe 6-8 ?


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

River shows it's trace...


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice job on the fish Jim  Good to see you got out.daryl


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks for the photos and pretty Flathead  !

Mrfishohio, please explain to me what a skipjack rig consists of.

I did get out on the river near East Liverpool Wed from 5 PM till 10 PM. 6 Flatheads and 3 Channels all on Shad heads. The bite was soft and 4 of the six Flats were hooked on a stinger hook that was used.

I've been getting the Shad at local lake spillways before hitting the river. I never have tried on the Ohio.

"Good Hunting Guys"
<><Baitiller><>


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Killer, a skipjack rig can be any of several types. One is a commercially availible rig called a sabiki rig. Usually they are too long to handle easily (6') so you can shorten them to about 3 or 4' long. They have a series of small "flies" on them on 3" drops, and a snap on the end, I usually put a small 1/4 oz jig & 2" white curlytail on that. A variation is to add a small spoon vs. the jig. Another skipjack rig that works well is to tie a small barrel swivel at the beginning then 3ea. 1/8 oz jigs about 10-12" apart & then a 1/4 oz on the bottom, put 2" white culy tails on the jigs. The heavier weight on the bottom helps to keep it from tangling up on a cast. I use heavier line on the rigs, at least 17# and often 20# test. Lighter line will get tangled quicky as the skips do their summersaults & gyrations in the water & on the ground. I know I have a few pictures somewhere, I'll look for them.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Okay, here's a rig, with a jig on it, the jig got hit by a WB and a fly with a wiper !  








The shad was spit up by the wiper.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

...in the package.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad to see you getting out agin Jim, I hope we can get together for a late fall Bluecat trip.


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

i got shad wed in a creek with a big shallow flat cought them in 4to 6 feet of water on the up current side of the flat may have changed by now


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

That's one made from 1/8 oz jigs...works better for the bigger skips.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Some variations with spoons, etc. ( Not the topwater & striper jigs.....  )


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

mrfishohio said:


> Okay, here's a rig, with a jig on it, the jig got hit by a WB and a fly with a wiper !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is exactly why i,m hooked on old man river.let hear some more.


----------



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

When I lived out by Racine dam we caught them fishing for white bass all the time. Big ones too. 3 inch white curly tail on a 1/4 ounce plain jig. The bad part was they die very quick and i would never have my catfish/striper setups when we caught them. They would bite usualy when it was sunny and the water wasn't stained. I never could catch any on a sabki rig. I tried and tried but would only catch them when I didn't have a cooler and ice.


----------

